# 2015 Seed Prices



## nathanhrnicek (Mar 6, 2013)

I wanted to reach out here and ask what you guys opinions of 2015 seed prices are? What are you hearing from your suppliers? We were flat or down on our products with the exception of a few. Locally, I know we will be very competitive this year again. Let me know your thoughts! Thanks

Nathan


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

My opinion is they are to high!!!

Most prices I have seen so far are flat to maybe down 5-10% on seedcorn.$20 a bag off on $380 seedcorn is not shit,basically a slap in the face.

Planted 40% conventional this yr happy with yields it cost me $90 a acre less per acre for the seed compared to SStax.Think it was $12 more for insecticide so $78 less per acre.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

I agree way to high. It cost $1000 for 3bags of timothy and 2orchard grass . Top quality seed but makes you want to cry!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

farmerbrown said:


> I agree way to high. It cost $1000 for 3bags of timothy and 2orchard grass . Top quality seed but makes you want to cry!


Wow,did they send vasoline along with it.I'd say over $1 lb over priced.


----------



## nathanhrnicek (Mar 6, 2013)

That is really high on the Timothy and the orchard grass! Wow.

I also agree that $360/bag for seed corn seems extremely high. I think if you don't have to worry about above ground pests as well, the traits can be very costly.


----------

